# E4 Group Free CDs



## sastark (Jun 15, 2004)

Anybody out there ever get E4's free CDs? I got one a long time ago, and they send me e-mails every once in a while with new offers. I got the following one today, and think I might get it. Looks like it comes with some good books. Plus, you can't beat the price (free!).

http://www.freebiblesoftware.com/special.asp


----------



## blhowes (Jun 15, 2004)

Seth,
I liked the way the Bible was integrated with the other resources. Its been quite a while since I've used it, though, since now I use E-Sword all the time. 

I keep meaning to reload the E4 Group's software, just haven't gotten around to it. Maybe your reminder is what I needed. Its definitely a nice resource.

Bob


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 17, 2004)

I got one free a while ago, and was actually checking it a day or so before I read this topic. It's a really good piece of software.

I was especially glad it had Dabney's Systematic Theology on it, saves me a handful of cash.


----------

